# Helen of troy



## Mohamed Hamed

I translated this lovely book from English into Arabic; Helen of Troy , but I faced a difficulity with this sentense in Greek. Can anyone help me and translate it to English?

"φαιδ uµt xνδρv yς µοι µzλα πzντα τz τ’ Zλδεται θυµVς XµεYο" (Quintus of Smyrna, The War at Troy)."

Check page xiv from the preface.

Thanks


----------



## Perseas

The phrase is this:
φαιδίμῳ ἀνδρὶ ὅς μοι πάντα τά τ' ἕλδεται θυμός ἐμεῖο

It's a dedication:
_To the glorious/famous man, who desires everything that my heart also desires._

(I'm not very sure though)


----------



## Mohamed Hamed

Perseas said:


> The phrase is this:
> φαιδίμῳ ἀνδρὶ ὅς μοι πάντα τά τ' ἕλδεται θυμός ἐμεῖο
> 
> It's a dedication:
> _To the glorious/famous man, who desires everything that my heart also desires._
> 
> (I'm not very sure though)


Thank you so much


----------



## Perseas

You are welcome, but you can wait for other suggestions as well, since I am not very sure!


----------



## Mohamed Hamed

Perseas said:


> You are welcome, but you can wait for other suggestions as well, since I am not very sure!


I'll wait, but I doubt that I would see any other suggestion


----------



## ireney

Yes, I would agree with Perseas' translation. I prefer the translation " glorious" of the two but that's more of personal preference.


----------



## Mohamed Hamed

ireney said:


> Yes, I would agree with Perseas' translation. I prefer the translation " glorious" of the two but that's more of personal preference.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Mohamed Hamed

By the way, it's a lovely book. I really enjoyed translating it and I recommend it for reading.


----------

